# Ariens Deluxe 28 just won't start



## ramaka

Hi all:
I am first time home owner and hence new to this snow blowing etc. After reading much reviews I went ahead and bought an Ariens Deluxe 28 from a local store. It was working just fine until a few hours ago. I filled the tank with gas and checked the oil level. It was working just fine and all of a sudden it turned off and its just not starting no matter how many times I prime it and crank it up. I am a total noob when it comes to machine and hence have no clue what is happening. I read online to check and clean the governor/carburetor. Where do I find it on the machine and how to clean it? If a little bit of water has went in the gas tank, how do I get rid of it? I am hoping to have it ready at least by tomorrow to clear out rest of the snow, having shoveled my 6 car driveway has taken its toll on my back. Your patience and help is highly appreciated here.

Cheers!
Ramaka.


----------



## RIT333

No offrnse, but it you don't know where the carburetor is, then I don't think that cleaning it would be in your capabilities. If you are sure that that you got some gas in the fuel tank, since it is heavier than gasoline, it would have gotten fed into your carb pretty quick. Can you call your "local store" - probably a National Chain like H-D, and see if they will help you out. If it is really a local store, then they most likely will come out to your house and get you going. What you have to do is shut off the gas shut-off lever, and then drain the water out of the carb bowl, or you can try putting a little dry gas in your fuel tank - but "little" is dependent upon how much gas is in your tank - they dry gas can will tell you the correct ratio. Another idea idea is to get some starting ether an spray it into the box by the choke, and that may get it running enough to push the water through the engine, and get it running on gasoline.

Good luck, and report back !


----------



## ramaka

Hi RIT333, thanks for the reply and none taken. Thanks for being frank. I will call the local store and have them come over and have a look and definitely keep you updated. I am glad I am learning something new out of my mistakes !


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to the forum Ramaka.
I would check for spark first, also you should try loosening your gas cap and see if it will start. I had a similar problem this season and it seemed to fix itself, but I think it was a spark issue.
Bottom line is you shouldn't have to mess around with a brand new machine. That's what warranty is all about.


----------



## Normex

ramaka said:


> Hi all:
> It was working just fine and all of a sudden it turned off and its just not starting no matter how many times I prime it and crank it up.


 
At this point I would say the engine is flooded, so first remove the spark plug and see if it is wet, dry it off with compressed air and crank your engine without the plug and you will see it will be very easy to turn.
Put back your plug and without any prime and just choke try to start it.
You should not use the primer once the engine has started and gets warm.
I should ask though, is the gas you put in your blower new of many months old? Good Luck


----------



## Blizzard

Have you checked the obvious things, the run switch is on, gas shutoff is in the on position, the key is pushed all the way in, throttle turned clockwise. Also try using the electric start if you have been pull starting it.


----------



## ramaka

Blue Hill said:


> Welcome to the forum Ramaka.
> I would check for spark first, also you should try loosening your gas cap and see if it will start. I had a similar problem this season and it seemed to fix itself, but I think it was a spark issue.
> Bottom line is you shouldn't have to mess around with a brand new machine. That's what warranty is all about.


Thanks Blue Hill. I tries loosening the gas cap and cranking it, but that didn't help.



Normex said:


> At this point I would say the engine is flooded, so first remove the spark plug and see if it is wet, dry it off with compressed air and crank your engine without the plug and you will see it will be very easy to turn.
> Put back your plug and without any prime and just choke try to start it.
> You should not use the primer once the engine has started and gets warm.
> I should ask though, is the gas you put in your blower new of many months old? Good Luck


Thanks Normex. I will try what you have suggested tomorrow morning. The gas was just a couple weeks old.


----------



## ramaka

Blizzard said:


> Have you checked the obvious things, the run switch is on, gas shutoff is in the on position, the key is pushed all the way in, throttle turned clockwise. Also try using the electric start if you have been pull starting it.


Yes, blizzard, I double triple checked all the obvious things and they seem to be in the right position. I don't have the wire to try the electric starter, will buy as soon as the blizzard clears up.


----------



## fixer5000

first off you are not thydas husband are you?? start sequence is turn on key, turn on gas, turn choke to full, throttle to bunny rabbit, prime 2 times and pull..almost right away shut off choke fully...go blow some snow...steve


----------



## liftoff1967

I'm leaning toward a fuel line freeze up.

Get your self some of this, 
NAPA AUTO PARTS
dump in an ounce or so, wait an hour and try firing it off.

This is all I use for fuel line freeze up, and I feel it is the best thing on the market!


----------



## Normex

Thanks Normex. I will try what you have suggested tomorrow morning. The gas was just a couple weeks old.[/QUOTE]

If you wait till the morning the spark plug might dry up some and if so you might end up trying to start it like a cold start. Good Luck


----------



## ramaka

Hi All:
Thank you for your time and advice. Just got the snow blower delivered back from the repair store and I was doing the stupid thing of not setting the choke back to its initial position during its use, hence the spark plug was all black and the oil was water thin. The guy dropped the blower and re-trained me again as to how to run the blower. I think I have it figured now, a $70 lesson learnt.


----------



## liftoff1967

ramaka said:


> Hi All:
> Thank you for your time and advice. Just got the snow blower delivered back from the repair store and I was doing the stupid thing of not setting the choke back to its initial position during its use, hence the spark plug was all black and the oil was water thin. The guy dropped the blower and re-trained me again as to how to run the blower. I think I have it figured now, a $70 lesson learnt.


Sh1t happens. At least your problem is solved and you can move on with life.

Thanks for letting us know how it worked out. I applaud you for that! You could have just let this die off and keep it as your dirty little secret.


----------



## jsolo

Had a bit of an issue getting mine going this morning too. This is the 2nd time it's been used since delivery. I thought I knew how to start the thing but apparently not.

1) Fuel tank full (at least 1/2 or more) ✔
2) fuel valve on ✔
3) choke full on ✔
4) key in ✔
5) run/stop switch in run position ✔

Pull on recoil handle no start. No go with electric start either.

What's missing.... 6) throttle position set to slow instead of fast

Problem solved 

This engine only has slow/fast throttle and nothing in between. 

What is the purpose of the throttle adjustment if starting/running is always done in fast mode? 

Do most folks just leave it in fast mode at all times?


----------



## sscotsman

jsolo said:


> Do most folks just leave it in fast mode at all times?


Pretty much yes..95% of the time anyway.

For a snowblower, its probably better to start it at "half throttle", so the engine is running slower when it starts cold, which is better for the engine because it takes time (a second or so) for oil to get up where it belongs in the cylinder..so starting it slower is a benefit..then after 5 seconds or so its safe to move it up to full throttle..

Earlier snowblowers have no key..you turn off the engine by throttling down the engine slowly until it stops. It probably wouldnt hurt anything to just switch it off instantly, but throttling it down more slowly seems "gentler"..then make sure to store it in the "full throttle" position in case the cable freezes..(if it freezes in "full" you can still start and use the machine if the cable is frozen!  but if you store it with the throttle in "stop", you cant..)

For lawnmowers and garden tractors, you should *always* run them at full throttle! you control the ground speed with the machines transmission, not with engine speed..Some people think its "better" to run the engine slower, thinking (incorrectly) that its better for the engine..but it isnt, because these small gas engines are air-cooled! they are designed to run full-throttle for the most efficient oil lubrication, and the most efficient cooling..running a riding mower on a hot summer day at half-throttle could kill it..it could over-heat and/or have insufficient lubrication, because the engine is running too slowly..overheating is not as big a concern in the winter, but they should still be run at full-throttle anyway, for proper lubrication, and because they are designed to run that way. Dont idle them at a lower setting for more than a minute or two at a time..

Scot


----------



## jsolo

^^Thanks for the clarification. I'll have to play around with the throttle control to see if a part throttle position actually exists in between full and idle. From what I can tell thus far, there's 2 detents in the throttle knob.


----------

